# Plastisol Transfer on Pique Fabric



## krissiemorando (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,

I have plastisol transfers from first-edition and they are cold peel. I need to put them on Pique Polo style shirts. At this point we are pressing at 365 for 12 seconds and then cooling the transfer with a cast iron pan that has been in the freezer (this was recommended by first-edition). This method worked super for 100% cotton t-shirts, but on the Pique it seems the transfer does not want to grab the fabric as well.

Any suggestions???


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you tried to press at higher pressures?


----------



## krissiemorando (Jan 8, 2010)

actually, that was the ticket!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

krissiemorando said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have plastisol transfers from first-edition and they are cold peel. I need to put them on Pique Polo style shirts. At this point we are pressing at 365 for 12 seconds and then cooling the transfer with a cast iron pan that has been in the freezer (this was recommended by first-edition). This method worked super for 100% cotton t-shirts, but on the Pique it seems the transfer does not want to grab the fabric as well.
> 
> Any suggestions???


I have not had good luck with plastisol transfers on pique - where did you get your transfers from?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

logon511girl said:


> I have not had good luck with plastisol transfers on pique - where did you get your transfers from?


He got them here First Edition Screenprinting


----------

